# Front Mount Dethatcher



## MarcGT6000 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have the Sears Two Wheel Frount Mount Dethatcher #486.243012 but no manual.
I have found a parts breakdown but want to get parts description for generic parts to replace the lift handle assembly.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Marc.. Hang in there maybe someone will have some info to help you find what your needing..


----------

